# EA entlässt Mitarbeiter



## Leoncore (20. Januar 2009)

Wie Joystiq.com berichtet, werde Electronic Arts 21 Mitarbeiter des Warhammer-Online-Macher EA Mythic entlassen. Betroffen seien die Ressorts Kunden-Support und Qualitätssicherung. Eine Anfrage der Kollegen entlockte dem Publisher lediglich die Information, EA habe bereits im letzten Jahr angekündigt, 1000 Jobs (ca. 10 Prozent) bis Ende März 2009 zu kürzen. Ziel der Maßnahme: eine jährliche Ersparnis von 120 Millionen US-Dollar.

Artikel der PC GAmes

Da es noch keine News auf buffed gibt, poste ich das mal hier im Forum. Was dnekt ihr, gut oder schlecht? Insbesondere das Leute in der Qualitätssicherung rausfliegen macht mir bange... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slurg (20. Januar 2009)

Ihr kennt doch EA die brauchen keine Qualitätssicherung...


----------



## joekay (20. Januar 2009)

Tjo, keine guten Nachrichten aber man hat ja schon vor längerer Zeit gehört, dass EA wirtschaftlich nicht mehr so gut da steht.


----------



## zadros (20. Januar 2009)

Und auch bloß keinen support!

Naja Wirtschaftskriese halt ...


----------



## Niko78 (20. Januar 2009)

Die Wirtschaftskrise trifft halt jeden Bereich und somit auch die Spieleindustrie. Warum? - naja, ich denke halt, dass es mit der Zeit immer mehr Leute geben wird, die sich Internet und Onlinespiele nicht mehr leisten können. 
Ich denke, wenn es gröber kommt ... besser schlecht gespielt als gar nicht.


----------



## Alith (20. Januar 2009)

das liegt alles an SecuRom
1.Schlechte Verkäufe durch SecuRom
2.Viele Raubkopien
3.Keine Verkäufe kein Geld
4.Kein Geld keine Mtarbeiter


----------



## DeeeRoy (20. Januar 2009)

Ich denke, es wird keinen Einfluss auf Warhammer Online haben. 

Mythic hat ja nicht als einzigstes Spiel Warhammer Online und EA war sehr zufrieden mit dem Erfolg von Warhammer.

Ich würde jetzt nicht wild rum spekulieren und den Teufel an die Wand malen oder sonst was, solange keine genaueren Informationen raus kommen.


----------



## Lari (20. Januar 2009)

Absolut nichts schlimmes. Wirtschaftskrise und ihre Folgen.
Liegt nicht an WAR und dessen Erfolg.


----------



## DerPreuße18 (20. Januar 2009)

Na toll der support ist eh schon low wenn das so weitergeht seh ich schwarz war ist ein gutes spiel aber der support ist unterirdisch


----------



## Kamui_Shiro (20. Januar 2009)

Bis jetzt brauchte ich erst 1 ticket zu schreiben. ist doch schniecke


----------



## DerPreuße18 (20. Januar 2009)

Kamui_Shiro schrieb:


> Bis jetzt brauchte ich erst 1 ticket zu schreiben. ist doch schniecke




Ich schreibe so 5-6 tickets am tag und wenn ich glück hab wird eines beantwortet 
der mail suport dauert auch ewig
und an der hotline arbeiten auch nur spasten


Es ist schon schade das war dadurch low gemacht wird


----------



## doggystyle (20. Januar 2009)

Der Support war bisher top, nicht so wie es der preußische Troll weissmachen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie schon weiter oben gesagt wurde: vermutlich eine Folge von EAs Wirtschaftslage. Und vermutlich werden Mitarbeiter zuerst aus DAoC abgezogen.


----------



## DeeeRoy (20. Januar 2009)

DerPreuße18 schrieb:


> Ich schreibe so 5-6 tickets am tag und wenn ich glück hab wird eines beantwortet
> der mail suport dauert auch ewig
> und an der hotline arbeiten auch nur spasten
> 
> ...



Das kann auch nur jemand glauben, der im Zoo im Käfig sitzt, am ganzen Körper behaart ist und Bananen frisst.

Wenn du schon unsinn schreibst, mach es bitte so, daß man es zumindest ein ganz klein wenig glauben könnte aber das mit fünf bis sechs jeden Tag ist nur lachhaft unglaubwürdig...


----------



## DerPreuße18 (20. Januar 2009)

doggystyle schrieb:


> Der Support war bisher top, nicht so wie es der preußische Troll weissmachen will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




was bist du denn für ein fanboiiiii

ich hab schon gesagt das warhammer ein gutes spiel ist 

Das der support schlecht ist doch bekannt


----------



## doggystyle (20. Januar 2009)

DerPreuße18 schrieb:


> was bist du denn für ein fanboiiiii
> 
> ich hab schon gesagt das warhammer ein gutes spiel ist
> 
> Das der support schlecht ist doch bekannt



Ja nee, is kla...

Was schreibst du denn in deine Spam-Tickets? Pizzabestellungen?


----------



## SyntaXKilla (20. Januar 2009)

DerPreuße18 schrieb:


> was bist du denn für ein fanboiiiii
> 
> ich hab schon gesagt das warhammer ein gutes spiel ist
> 
> Das der support schlecht ist doch bekannt


Wieso denke ich mir in jedem Post, den du schreibst einfach nur, dass du ein Troll bist
und eigentlich gar nichts zu sagen hast außer Müll? o.O


----------



## Lunafire (20. Januar 2009)

DerPreuße18 schrieb:


> Ich schreibe so 5-6 tickets am tag und wenn ich glück hab wird eines beantwortet
> der mail suport dauert auch ewig
> und an der hotline arbeiten auch nur spasten
> 
> ...





Der Ticketsupport ist sehr gut. Natürlich ist das Ergebniss nicht immer das was man sich erwünscht, aber die Zeiten sind ok.

Natürlich werden mitten in der Nacht tickets nicht mehr innerhalb von Minuten beantwortet.


Nach über 10 Jahren MMORPGs und einem haufen Spiele, möchte ich wohl behaupten das der WAR Support zu den besten gehört.

Allerdings kann man Spiele wie damals Meridian59 oder EQ1 nicht mit WAR heute vergleichen.


----------



## gagaimkopf (20. Januar 2009)

Sicherlich doof für die Mitarbeiter würde mir auch nicht gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich denke das Spiel wird nicht drunter leiden.


PS: Wann bekommt der Preußentroll den endlich nen Ban??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## unluckymonkey1978 (20. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Absolut nichts schlimmes. Wirtschaftskrise und ihre Folgen.
> Liegt nicht an WAR und dessen Erfolg.




wo bitte ist W A R erfolgreich? mit seinen paar hundert tausend spielern.....


----------



## Muza (20. Januar 2009)

@Der Preuße18
da will ich dich mal erleben wenn du anfragen von hunderten spielern bekommst und das 8std lang und alle beantworten solltest/musst


----------



## Slaycharly (20. Januar 2009)

gagaimkopf schrieb:


> PS: Wann bekommt der Preußentroll den endlich nen Ban???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn Altdorf brennt^^


----------



## Ronma (20. Januar 2009)

unluckymonkey1978 schrieb:


> wo bitte ist W A R erfolgreich? mit seinen *paar hundert tausend* spielern.....






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Na dann... definierte uns doch bitte mal deine Ansicht von Erfolg.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SyntaXKilla (20. Januar 2009)

gagaimkopf schrieb:


> PS: Wann bekommt der Preußentroll den endlich nen Ban???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/dafür!


----------



## unluckymonkey1978 (20. Januar 2009)

Ronma schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




tja auch wenn man es nicht mehr hören kann, WoW = 11 mio zahlende kunden, das ist erfolg, auch wenn es ausgeluscht ist!


----------



## Lari (20. Januar 2009)

unluckymonkey1978 schrieb:


> tja auch wenn man es nicht mehr hören kann, WoW = 11 mio zahlende kunden, das ist erfolg, auch wenn es ausgeluscht ist!


Dann wette ich, dass du nie in deinem Leben erfolgreich sein wirst.
Ich mein, die Chance, dass du ein Top-Manager mit 60 Millionen im Jahr bist, ist ja relativ gering, oder?
Was lernen wir daraus? Erfolg ist nicht gleich Erfolg... Auch "ein paar hundert Tausend" Spieler sind genug für ein erfolgreiches MMO.


----------



## unluckymonkey1978 (20. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Dann wette ich, dass du nie in deinem Leben erfolgreich sein wirst.
> Ich mein, die Chance, dass du ein Top-Manager mit 60 Millionen im Jahr bist, ist ja relativ gering, oder?
> Was lernen wir daraus? Erfolg ist nicht gleich Erfolg... Auch "ein paar hundert Tausend" Spieler sind genug für ein erfolgreiches MMO.



wie man es nimmt...


----------



## Ronma (20. Januar 2009)

unluckymonkey1978 schrieb:


> tja auch wenn man es nicht mehr hören kann, WoW = 11 mio zahlende kunden, das ist erfolg, auch wenn es ausgeluscht ist!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ähm...

Du weist aber schon das WoW nich mit 11 Mio. Spielern angefangen hat oder?,,,


----------



## Maguerita (20. Januar 2009)

Da kann man nur sagen: Danke liebe Banker, was ihr uns eingebrockt habt. 

Es blöd für die Angestellten, dass sie das nun ausbaden müssen. Über die Qualität des Supports konnte ich mich bisher nicht beschweren. 2 mal ein Ticket über Probleme im Spiel geschrieben, beide Male wurde mir wunderbar und schnell geholfen. Beim Letzteren wusste der GM sogar welcher Quest für den Fehler gesorgt hatte (einige NPCs verschwanden immer wenn ich sie angeklickt hatte), obwohl ich diesen gar nicht, sondern einen anderen, angegeben hatte.


----------



## unluckymonkey1978 (20. Januar 2009)

Ronma schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ähm...
> ...



stimmt es waren 12 mio, spass beiseite, wow ist halt leider die messlatte in diesem segment...leider.
es gibt soviele gute spiele neben wow, aber alles und jedes wird an ihm gmessen....


----------



## Eisenseele (20. Januar 2009)

ich denke mal das sich der abbau vorallem auf DAoC bezieht, und uns hier in Europa betrifft der Support eh nicht, da wir ja GOA haben welche unabhänig von EA sind. Und was den Support von GOA angeht, mit dem bin ich sehr zu frieden. gibt andere MMOs wo es schlimmer ist


----------



## LoLTroll (20. Januar 2009)

unluckymonkey1978 schrieb:


> wo bitte ist W A R erfolgreich? mit seinen paar hundert tausend spielern.....



Solange am Ende der Bilanz ein *+* steht, ist es erfolgreich...selbst mit nur einem Abonennten!


----------



## DeeeRoy (20. Januar 2009)

unluckymonkey1978 schrieb:


> WoW = 11 mio zahlende kunden



Glaub das mal, was dir vor die Füße geworfen wird...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## doggystyle (20. Januar 2009)

Das Geschwätz mit den Spielerzahlen lässt mich schon lange kalt.

1. Traue keiner Statistik, die du nicht selbst geschönt hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
2. Egal in welcher Branche... zeig mir bitte das Unternehmen was bei vorhandener, starker Konkurrenz instant Marktführer wurde.

Ein unsinnigeres Argument als die 11 Mio WoW-Spieler gibt es nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## Teal (20. Januar 2009)

Kamui_Shiro schrieb:


> Bis jetzt brauchte ich erst 1 ticket zu schreiben. ist doch schniecke


War bei mir das selbe. Und im Gegensatz zu WoW hat man bei WAR gemerkt, dass man auf der anderen Seite einen Menschen hat, der das bearbeitet und nicht nur ein dummes Script. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Achja... Man kann das eigentlich ohnehin nicht vergleichen, da den Support in Europa GOA macht... Das ist ne ganz andere Baustelle mit EA. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man könnte höchstens darum bangen, dass die Patches schlechter/seltener werden, aber da kann ich bisher überhaupt nicht klagen. In keinem anderen MMO wurde bisher so viel/schnell nachgepatcht wie bei WAR, und ich hoffe es wird dabei bleiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tannenbernie (20. Januar 2009)

Ronma schrieb:


> Na dann... definierte uns doch bitte mal deine Ansicht von Erfolg.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber das ist doch wirklich nicht schwer:

"Erfolg" lässt sich leicht an dem Erreichen einer definierten Erwartung bemessen. 

Als WoW zum Beispiel damals gegen die scheinbar übermächtigen EQ2- und Lieage2- MMOs an den Start ging, war die Erwartung sehr gering. Die meisten sagten WoW schon chancenlos tot, bevor es überhaupt in die Beta ging und man sprach von weniger als 1 Mio potentiellen MMO-Spielern in der westlichen Welt. Dann ging WoW on, begeisterte die Massen, stach die konkurrenz aus und hat nun 11 Mio Spieler - das ist Erfolg.

Nun ging WAR online, der Markt hat so etwa 15 Mio potentielle MMO-Spieler, davon viele Millionen die von ihrem derzeitigen WoW gelangweilt und wechselbereit sind. Und WAR erreicht nur wenige hundert Tausend Spieler - das ist ein Misserfolg wie er im Buche steht.


Aber zum Original Topic:
Denke auch nicht, das das Auswirkungen auf WAR haben wird. Dürfte inzwischen klar sein, das der erwartete Hype ausbleibt und das Spiel sich in einer kleinen Nische konsolidieren wird - da wird die Kürzung von etwas Personal keine grosse Rolle spielen, vermutlich war dort eh etwas zu viel Personal vor Ort, da man mit grösserem Erfolg gerechnet hatte.


----------



## unluckymonkey1978 (20. Januar 2009)

Tannenbernie schrieb:


> Aber das ist doch wirklich nicht schwer:
> 
> "Erfolg" lässt sich leicht an dem Erreichen einer definierten Erwartung bemessen.
> 
> ...



so kann man es auch sagen xD


----------



## Lari (20. Januar 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> War bei mir das selbe. Und im Gegensatz zu WoW hat man bei WAR gemerkt, dass man auf der anderen Seite einen Menschen hat, der das bearbeitet und nicht nur ein dummes Script.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gute 20 tickets in meiner aktiven Zeit, kein einziges mal einen GM gesprochen, höchstens eine Standardmail.
WoW 2 Tickets geschrieben, 2 mal einen GM innerhalb von fünf Minuten gehabt.

Vorsicht bei solchen Behauptungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (20. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Gute 20 tickets in meiner aktiven Zeit, kein einziges mal einen GM gesprochen, höchstens eine Standardmail.
> WoW 2 Tickets geschrieben, 2 mal einen GM innerhalb von fünf Minuten gehabt.
> 
> Vorsicht bei solchen Behauptungen
> ...


Bei mir genau das gegenteilige Bild... Achja, Du spielst ja kein WAR mehr, richtig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeeeRoy (20. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> WoW 2 Tickets geschrieben, 2 mal einen GM innerhalb von fünf Minuten gehabt.



Ist ja auch nicht schwer, spielen ja auch nicht mehr so viele... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da sind sie froh und warten schon ganz heiß auf eine Spieleranfrage!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*ein bisschen Spaß muß sein*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zadros (20. Januar 2009)

11 mio = Erfolg? Statistiker würden, betrachtet auf die Masse an MMORPG's, von einem Ausreißer reden, der nicht einmal im Median vor kommen würde ...


----------



## Lari (20. Januar 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Bei mir genau das gegenteilige Bild... Achja, Du spielst ja kein WAR mehr, richtig?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das konnte man aus meinem Post herauslesen, richtig. Ändert aber nichts an der Erfahrung, die ich mit dem Support von den WAR-GMs/dem Support sammeln durfte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@DeeRoy: Kloar, hab ich ja nichts gegen. Aber wenn man schon WoW ranziehen muss und es ins negative Licht rückt, dann gibts da auch eine Antwort von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rorret (20. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Gute 20 tickets in meiner aktiven Zeit, kein einziges mal einen GM gesprochen, höchstens eine Standardmail.
> WoW 2 Tickets geschrieben, 2 mal einen GM innerhalb von fünf Minuten gehabt.
> 
> Vorsicht bei solchen Behauptungen
> ...



gute 20 tickets in meiner 4-jährigen wow zeit geschrieben, IMMER inkompetente gm´s mit scriptantworten gehabt.
WAR 2 tickets geschrieben, 2 x innerhalb von 3 minuten einen freundlichen und kompetenten MENSCHEN gehabt.....

vorsicht bei solchen behauptungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (20. Januar 2009)

Rorret schrieb:


> vorsicht bei solchen behauptungen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Fail.
Ich habe von selbsterlebten Tatsachen geschrieben, das waren keine Behauptungen.


----------



## Teal (20. Januar 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Das konnte man aus meinem Post herauslesen, richtig. Ändert aber nichts an der Erfahrung, die ich mit dem Support von den WAR-GMs/dem Support sammeln durfte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann ist die Erfahrung genauso sinnvoll wie meine mit WoW, da ich das auch nicht mehr spiele. Der Unterschied hier: Ich muss mich nicht im WoW-Forum darüber auslassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rheyvan (20. Januar 2009)

Pfff... ich hab auch schon stunden auf GMs in WOW gewartet. Also von der schnelligkeit her, würd ich da nicht die hand ins Feuer legen.

Und zu den 11 Millionen Accounts von Wow... ähm Lineage 2 hat 17 Millionen. Und was heisst das? Eben.. gar nix.

Immerhin merkt man bei WAR ganz gut, das sehr aktiv am Spiel verbessert und gearbeitet wird. Da könnte sich ein gewisser Konzern ne ganze Scheibe abschneiden.


----------



## DerPreuße18 (20. Januar 2009)

Hört doch mal mit dem offtopic auf 

Wer mehr spieler fesselt ist erfolgreicher sollte irgendwo klar sein trotzdem ist war ein gutes spiel und es ist vollkommen egal wann das ist ob war erst ein tag raus ist solange es weniger sind sind es halt weniger und wenn es irgendwann mehr sind dann sind es mehr ist doch irgendwie nich so schwer


----------



## Lillyan (20. Januar 2009)

Hm... Warhammer-Forum... über WoW wird gesprochen. Entweder ihr kommt zu Warhammer zurück oder ich muss hier schließen.


----------



## Lizard King (20. Januar 2009)

Leoncore schrieb:


> Wie Joystiq.com berichtet, werde Electronic Arts 21 Mitarbeiter des Warhammer-Online-Macher EA Mythic entlassen.



ähh, es steht dick und fett erstmal RUMOR dran bei der "Quelle" und es wird drauf verwiesen das BIG EA ende letzten Jahres auch schon eine große Umstrukturierung angekündigt bei welcher wohl bis zum 31 März 1000 Stellen zum Opfer fallen...

von dem her ist es wohl kaum überraschend noch direkt auf den "Erfolg" von WAR zurückzuführen wenn dann womöglich 21 Leute bei (EA) Mythic gehen müssen...

bitte nicht immer solche einzelne schlecht rechachierte Gerüchte und Vorgänge als NEWS ansehen


----------



## Moronic (20. Januar 2009)

DerPreuße18 schrieb:


> Ich schreibe so 5-6 tickets am tag und wenn ich glück hab wird eines beantwortet
> der mail suport dauert auch ewig
> und an der hotline arbeiten auch nur spasten
> 
> ...



Wenn du deine Tickets so schreibst wie hier im Forum deine Beiträge würde ich als Support auf den Blech auch nicht reagieren.



_Edith entschuldigt sich für den Offtopic_


----------



## Dodelik (20. Januar 2009)

In den letzten Jahren hatte EA einen Jährlichen Umsatzzuwachs von 17%.

Im letzten Jahr haben die 77 Millionen US Dollar gewinn gemacht.
Das entspricht einer Steigerung von über 50% zum Vorjahr.

Natürlich muß man da Stellen streichen, die Krise ist ja absehbar:-)


----------



## Mikehoof (20. Januar 2009)

Zurzeit werden ganze Entwicklerstudios geschlossen und EA hat mit diversen Spielen Probleme (niedrige Verkaufszahlen) gehabt, von daher finde ich es nicht schön aber es war zu erwarten. EA ist eben keine Bank und auch kein Automobilkonzern, also sind keine staatlichen Milliardenhilfen zu erwarten.

Wenn an den Gerüchten was dran ist wie kommt ihr gleich darauf das der Support bei Warhammer schlechter wird und es nicht z.b. Mitarbeiter von Daoc sind?


----------



## Lari (20. Januar 2009)

[entfernt]
Das EA Mitarbeiter entlässt ist völlig normal. Schlechter Absatz, wie in jeder Branche, und deren Folgen. Das hat nichts mit WAR zu tun, es geht um EA komplett.


----------



## Moronic (20. Januar 2009)

EA wäre aber nicht die eizigste Firma die trotz Gewinn Stellen streicht. Das kommt öfters vor als man denkt.


----------



## Gandogar Eisenfaust (20. Januar 2009)

das ea stellen abbaut is doch schon länger bekannt,aber ich glaube kaum das das war betrifft.wird wohl eher den support von z.B. diablo 2 betreffen,denn das bringt kein geld in die kasse sondern verursacht nur kosten.


----------



## Pantezza (20. Januar 2009)

Ganz ehrlich daoc war auch relativ unbekannt und ein aussenseiter am markt vor WOW,bzw auch währenddessen

Fakt ist es hat trotzdem ein eindeutig geiles System auf den markt gestellt wo heutzutage viele bereuen das nicht mal gespielt zu haben, 

bekanntheitsgrad von daoc würd ich sagen wen man nicht zufällig übers spiel in der filiale gestolpert ist oder nen freund es spielte haste nichma mitbekommen dases da war(hab erst ab dem 2ten add on daoc angefangen(2 jahre nach release)wusste aber bis dato nichtmal dases existiert) und trotzdem gibt es heut noch leute die bereits 7 jahre an dem dingens hängen und immer noch zocken, ohne irgendwelche mindestlvl erhöhung, einfach nur weil das rvr system genial war, ich finde zwar man kann das system von war nur etwas entfernt mit dem von daoc vergleichen(daoc konnteste auch solo was reissen war is da eher grporientiert) jedoch hat sich am grundgerüst elativ wenig verändert, und ich denke war wird genauso wie daoc sone art aussenseiterrolle einnehmen


----------



## Grimtom (20. Januar 2009)

DerPreuße18 schrieb:


> Na toll der support ist eh schon low wenn das so weitergeht seh ich schwarz war ist ein gutes spiel aber der support ist unterirdisch



1. man muss ja nicht immer wegen dem kleinsten Furz ein Ticket schreiben.

2. hatte ich bis jetzt noch nie länger als 10-20 Minuten waren müssen bis sich ein GM gemeldet hat. 

Ich würde mir da keine Gedanken machen. Die werden noch genug Leute haben, die an Warhammer arbeiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dodelik (20. Januar 2009)

Ich hab mich vertan...

EA hatte im vergangenen Jahr keinen Gewinn von 77 Mio US Dollar sondern 890 Mio US Dollar.

Dem gegenüber steht ein Verlust von 310 Mio US Dollar.

Also nen Reingewinn von 580 Mio US Dollar.

DAS ist wirklich ein grund Arbeitsplätze abzubauen.

gruß


PS: Wenn man sich überlegt wieviele Fehler noch in WAR sind, ist diese Nachricht eigentlich ein schlag ins Gesicht jedes WAR Spielers.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Januar 2009)

Ja und jetzt? Ich mein... ja ist natürlich scheiße für die Leute aber... meines wissens war es doch auch eh schon angekündigt das EA einen Teil seiner Mitarbeiter entlassen wird... ich bin mir sicher in anderen Sparten von EA sind sogar mehr als 21 Mitarbeiter entlassen worden, warum das hier jetzt so schlimm sein soll verstehe ich nicht...


----------



## Werlord (20. Januar 2009)

Naja bei war habe ich wegen meinem ´´ausversehen´´ gelöschten char fast 1 woche gewartet täglich ein neues ticket geschrieben nichts bekommen bis ich kein bock mehr hatte .


Das mit den entlassen kommt vorallem wegen Securom und der zunahme von illigalen downloads .


----------



## Dodelik (20. Januar 2009)

Die entlassen jetzt Mitarbeiter und der Vorstand genehmigt sich dann ne Gehaltserhöhung.
Wetten?

Die haben ne halbe Milliarde gewinn gemacht im letzten QUARTAL 08.

Und dann wird einem erzählt es gab ne QUalitätssicherung die jetzt abgeschafft wird.

Was für ne Qualität denn?

Die Qualität des nicht vorhandenen Supports?
Der Wartezeiten hat wie der Support von EBAY?
Die Qualität der computergenerierten Antworten des Supports?

Oder die Qualitätssicherung der BUGS im Spiel?
Was meinen die Damit?
Sicherzustellen Qualitativ hochwertige bugs im Spiel zu haben?

Ich glaub eigentlich das es scheissegal ist obs diese abteilung nicht mehr geben wird.
Weil ich keine Ahnung hab was die in der letzten zeit gemacht haben.
Auf jeden fall keine Qualitätssicherung oder ähnliches.


----------



## Lurka (20. Januar 2009)

Wow, EA entlässt doch tatsächlich 21 seiner Mitarbeiter, damit sie die Ausgaben kürzen können sind die so pöse... Mal ehrlich: Welche Firma macht das nicht wenn sie die Möglichkeit hat? Gibt auch noch andere Systeme wie den "Accelerator" wo dann Tester mit Stopuhren neben Euch stehen und gucken wie lang ihr für welchen Handgriff braucht, braucht ihr zu lange heisst´s bye bye. Die meisten gehen allerdings schon vorher von allein.
Firmen werden (wenn sie Gewinn machen wollen, wieder so ein pöse, pöse Absicht) IMMER erst an der Stelle anfangen zu sparen.

Support kann ich mich (persönlich) nicht drüber beklagen, ausser der Tatsache das auf Averland immer noch der Depp "Hassgesang"<--Naziband rumläuft obwohl er schon von ganzen Gilden gemeldet wurde, ist das einzige negative was mir grade einfällt.

Die Qualitätssicherung ist bei EA/Mythic weitaus besser als bei anderen Spieleschmieden, soll mir mal ein WoW Liebhaber der von Anfang an gespielt hat sagen wie lange die ersten Bugs nach Release noch drinne waren... So um die 2 Jahre hab ich noch in Erinnerung. Von Funcum fang ich mal nicht an.



Lillyan schrieb:


> Hm... Warhammer-Forum... über WoW wird gesprochen. Entweder ihr kommt zu Warhammer zurück oder ich muss hier schließen.



Und? Ich habs auch zum Vergleich angeschnitten, was daran schlimm? Also echt, manchmal fallen mir vor lauten Rollen die Augen fast aus dem Kopf.


----------



## Miamoto (20. Januar 2009)

unluckymonkey1978 schrieb:


> wo bitte ist W A R erfolgreich? mit seinen paar hundert tausend spielern.....


Was ist Erfolg?
Benutzt man das Klopapier beidseitig, liegt der Erfolg auf der Hand. Wissenschaftler und Journalisten sind sich allerdings noch nicht einig, ob das ein positiver oder negativer Erfolg (ein sogenannter Misserfolg) ist.

und was lernen wir daraus?

Wenn ihr Scheiße von euch gebt, mach ich das auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (20. Januar 2009)

Dodelik schrieb:


> Die haben ne halbe Milliarde gewinn gemacht im letzten QUARTAL 08.


Ist schon blöd wenn man den Unterschied zwischen Umsatz und Gewinn/Verlust nicht kennt!


----------



## Lurka (20. Januar 2009)

Btw: @Unluckymonkey

Ein Spiel braucht keine 11 Millionen Aktiver Accounts. Lies Dir mal auf der Blizz. Homepage durch wie die einen Abonennten definieren. Bei Blizz. ist ein Multiboxxer mit 4 Accounts nicht 1 Spieler, nein, bei Blizz. sind es 4 Spieler! Wenn ich dann noch an solche Leute denke die 36 Accounts haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das war bisher btw die geilste von selbst schöngemalte Statistik die mir einfällt.

Hört doch mal auf den Erfolg eines Spiels an seinen Spielerzahlen auszumachen. In den Charts steht auch immer drin was angeblich "das beste" ist und was am meisten verkauft wird, trotzdem ist´s Schrott.



gagaimkopf schrieb:


> PS: Wann bekommt der Preußentroll den endlich nen Ban???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wundert mich eigentlich das den Admins/Mods allein schon bei "DerPreuße18" nix auffällt. Langsam komm ich mir in WAR auch wie in einem Nazisammelbecken vor, siehe voriger Post von mir.


----------



## joekay (20. Januar 2009)

Der Erfolg war sicher geringer als er erwartet wurde sonst hätten sie anfangs nicht so viele Server aufgemacht aber ein Misserfolg ist WAR sicherlich auch nicht und es kann sich immer noch weiterentwickeln. Und daran, dass recht gut mit der Community kommuniziert wird (Videobotschaften von Barnett zB.) und die ständige Arbeit am Spiel zeigen MIR, dass sehr wohl genug Geld da ist um weiterzutüfteln.

Aber sowas interessiert mich als Spieler eigentlich nicht wirklich. Ich kann auf einem Server eh nur mit einem Bruchteil der Gesamtabonnenten interagieren. Wozu brauch ich da eine Community von 11 Mio. Spielern? Damit ich schneller Lösungswege im Internet finde? Manche wollen da halt leider und sind halt bei WoW bestens aufgehoben.

Blizzard hat wohl eine ewige Marke aufgebaut, denn ich glaube nicht, dass jemals ein MMO wieder soviele Abonnenten haben wird. Auch ein weiteres von Blizzard nicht denn die ehemalige Marktniesche wurde nun auch von vielen anderen Firmen entdeckt und in Zukunft werden sich diese den Kuchen aufteilen.


----------



## Das E. (20. Januar 2009)

Dodelik schrieb:


> Ich hab mich vertan...
> 
> EA hatte im vergangenen Jahr keinen Gewinn von 77 Mio US Dollar sondern 890 Mio US Dollar.
> 
> ...



Verlink doch einfach die Quelle...oder mach dich zumindest mit den primitivsten Grundlagen der BWL vertraut, bevor du so holprige Formulierungen raushaust...



Lurka schrieb:


> Ein Spiel braucht keine 11 Millionen Aktiver Accounts. Lies Dir mal auf der Blizz. Homepage durch wie die einen Abonennten definieren. Bei Blizz. ist ein Multiboxxer mit 4 Accounts nicht 1 Spieler, nein, bei Blizz. sind es 4 Spieler! Wenn ich dann noch an solche Leute denke die 36 Accounts haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dein Multiboxer zahlt ja auch 4 Abo's...für den wirtschaftlichen Erfolg ist es doch völlig irrelevant, ob im Schnitt 1 Spieler = 1 Account oder 1 Spieler = 1,03 Accounts...ihr seid echt alle die totalen Spezialisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (20. Januar 2009)

Bitte keine Doppelposts. Nutzt die Bearbeiten-Funktion rechts unten. Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurka (20. Januar 2009)

Das schrieb:


> Dein Multiboxer zahlt ja auch 4 Abo's...für den wirtschaftlichen Erfolg ist es doch völlig irrelevant, ob im Schnitt 1 Spieler = 1 Account oder 1 Spieler = 1,03 Accounts...ihr seid echt alle die totalen Spezialisten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke, mit dem Taschenrechner kann ich auch umgehen, Mr. BWL.
Sicher zahlt er 4 Abos, das ist mir klar, ändert aber nix dran das es nur ein SPieler ist, keine 4 darauf habe ich angesprochen, ausserdem hättest Du fairerweise das Quoten können worauf ich mich bezogen mit meiner Aussage, anstatt meinen Post völlig aus dem Sinn zu reissen. Du Spezialist.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Vielleicht mal vorher versuchen den Sinn zu verstehen bevor man doof rumflamt. Aber wenn man sich selbst höherstellt fühlt man sich besser, gelle?


----------



## Das E. (20. Januar 2009)

Es ist nur n Witz wie das Multiboxinggespenst immer herangezogen wird um an der Zahl von 11 Millionen rumzumäkeln...Bei Benutzung dieses Arguments wird immer so getan, als würde sich deswegen die Zahl der Spieler und die der Accounts signifikant unterscheidn. DAS IST SCHWACHSINN! Lass es wegen der Mulitboxer mal 10,95 Millionen Spieler sein statt 11 Mio, und das würde ich schon als ziemlich hoch gegriffen bezeichnen. Multiboxing ist gerade in einem dermaßen "Mainstream" MMO wie WoW totale Randgruppe.

edit: Dann quote doch btw einfach selbst worauf du dich beziehst, ich werd mir doch wohl nicht auch noch irgendwo den Ursprung dieses Gesabbels suchen müssen...


----------



## paxa (20. Januar 2009)

lol jetzt mal erlich wenn wow 1000 server weltweit hat dann wären das 11000 spieler (acc) pro server wo zum geier sollen die sein ? 
wenn du mal mit 100 mann nach sw gehst und 100 mann verteidigen dann bricht der server zusammen 

ist doch alles nur ein totaler scheiss die haben vieleicht 11 mio acc (incl. 1 addon)  verkauft aber das wars dann auch schon 
sonst müsten die ja schon min 8 mio das 2 addon verkauft haben 

denkt einfach mal drüber nach ^^


----------



## Lurka (20. Januar 2009)

Das schrieb:


> Es ist nur n Witz wie das Multiboxinggespenst immer herangezogen wird um an der Zahl von 11 Millionen rumzumäkeln...Bei Benutzung dieses Arguments wird immer so getan, als würde sich deswegen die Zahl der Spieler und die der Accounts signifikant unterscheidn. DAS IST SCHWACHSINN! Lass es wegen der Mulitboxer mal 10,95 Millionen Spieler sein statt 11 Mio, und das würde ich schon als ziemlich hoch gegriffen bezeichnen. Multiboxing ist gerade in einem dermaßen "Mainstream" MMO wie WoW totale Randgruppe.
> 
> edit: Dann quote doch btw einfach selbst worauf du dich beziehst, ich werd mir doch wohl nicht auch noch irgendwo den Ursprung dieses Gesabbels suchen müssen...



Ist kein GEspenst, sondern Tatsache. Ich such gleich mal den Artikel raus wieviel angebliche "Spieler" man mit Multis und Goldsellern/farmern abziehen könnte, dann wirste Dich mit Deinen "vielleicht mal 10.95 Mill." aber ganz schön verschlucken.

Zu Deinem Edit: Du spinnst wohl! Wenn Du schon flamen willst dann mach´s richtig anstatt anderer Leute Aussagen des Sinn´s zu berauben. Auf das was ich mich bezogen habe wurde von MIR gequotet Du Held, DU hast die Aussage verdreht damits Dir passt. Jetzt geht´s aber gleich los.

"edit: Dann quote doch btw einfach selbst worauf du dich beziehst, ich werd mir doch wohl nicht auch noch irgendwo den Ursprung dieses Gesabbels suchen müssen..."

Das ist reines Gesabbel!


----------



## joekay (20. Januar 2009)

Bezüglich der 11 Mio möchte ich gern offizielle Verkaufszahlen von WOTLK sehen, denn das ist auch in etwa die Zahl der Abonnenten. Viel wirds sicher sein aber 11 Mio...?


----------



## Realtec (20. Januar 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Bezüglich der 11 Mio möchte ich gern offizielle Verkaufszahlen von WOTLK sehen, denn das ist auch in etwa die Zahl der Abonnenten. Viel wirds sicher sein aber 11 Mio...?



nach eigenen angaben hat blizzard 11 millionen.... nach eigenen angaben haben sie aber bis jetzt nur 5 oder 6 millionen mal wotlk verkauft. so erkennt wer den widerspruch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?
und kommt mir bitte nicht mit "mimimi die anderen 5 oder 6 million spielen halt mit bc weiter" ja natürlich tun sie das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...

Btt: ich frage mich wieso die abbaun müssen? kann ja nur daran liegen das die mitarbeiter nicht gebraucht werden, denn trotz wirtschaftskrise, haben sie ja in letzter zeit recht annehmbare spiele gepublisht


----------



## Dodelik (20. Januar 2009)

Das schrieb:


> Verlink doch einfach die Quelle...oder mach dich zumindest mit den primitivsten Grundlagen der BWL vertraut, bevor du so holprige Formulierungen raushaust...



OK es geht dabei um den Gewinn des letzten Quartals und nicht um den Jahresgewinn.
Da hab ich mich leider verschreiben.

Aber was das mit BWL Grundlagen zu tun hat erklärst du uns bestimmt gleich, oder besser auch nicht.



Hier is die kurzvariante: 
http://feed.splash.de/2008/10/31/electroni...tlassungswelle/

Und für unseren "BWL-Spezi" die Geschäftsberichte von EA.
http://investor.ea.com/results.cfm

Viel Spass


----------



## HGVermillion (20. Januar 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Bezüglich der 11 Mio möchte ich gern offizielle Verkaufszahlen von WOTLK sehen, denn das ist auch in etwa die Zahl der Abonnenten. Viel wirds sicher sein aber 11 Mio...?



Letzter Stand waren glaub ich 5-6 Millionen verkaufte Woltk Packungen.

Und zu den Entlassenen Mitarbeitern... 21 von ca 400 Leuten ist schon überschaubar, und wir wissen ja nicht was die genau gemacht haben, könnte auch sein das die Personen die überprüfung der Charakteranimationen oder die der NPCs verantwortlich. Aber was wissen wir schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (20. Januar 2009)

Lurka schrieb:


> Und? Ich habs auch zum Vergleich angeschnitten, was daran schlimm? Also echt, manchmal fallen mir vor lauten Rollen die Augen fast aus dem Kopf.


Wenn WoW _auch_ ein Gesprächsthema ist okay, aber zu dem Zeitpunkt wurde nur noch über den Support bei WoW gesprochen und dafür ist das War-Forum nunmal die falsche Stelle. Dazu möchte ich anmerken, dass man damit leben muss, dass sich auch aktive WoW-Spieler einschalten wenn man selbst das Thema schon einbringt, also bitte ich Sätze wie "Du spielst doch eh kein War mehr" oder "Geh halt zu WoW, hab gehört die nehmen da eh jeden" zu unterlassen um eine halbwegs sachliche Diskussion zu erhalten. Danke.


----------



## Nevad (20. Januar 2009)

unluckymonkey1978 schrieb:


> wo bitte ist W A R erfolgreich? mit seinen paar hundert tausend spielern.....



Ein MMORPG ist ab ca 100.000 Spielern sehr profitabel. War hat atm 900.000- 1.000.000 Abonnementen. Das reicht völlig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur weil WoW 9 Millionen hat ( minus Testaccounts ca 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) muss sich nicht jeder danach richten. Warhammer wird demnächst wieder viele Spieler gewinnen,wenn die langersehnten Klassen kommen und WoW letztendlich den Geist aufgibt (PvP durch Pala und DK zerstört usw usw.)

Zum Support: Also meine Tickets werden um jede Uhrzeit nach 10-30 Minuten beantwortet. Zwar sind die meisten GMs in War nicht die größten Juwelen der Rechtschreibung,aber sie wissen was sie tun und tun dies sogar gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielleicht solltet ihr einfach mal nettere Tickets schreiben wenn ihr sie schnell beantwortet haben wollt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (20. Januar 2009)

Nevad schrieb:


> War hat atm 900.000- 1.000.000 Abonnementen.


Quelle?


----------



## Nevad (20. Januar 2009)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Quelle?



http://war.buffed.de/news/7788/warhammer-o...t-finanzbericht

In meiner Ingameumgebung sind mehr Leute dazugekommen als gegangen,kann da aber nur für mich und meinen Server sprechen.

Edit: Am 5. Februar ist in Russland release.


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (20. Januar 2009)

unluckymonkey1978 schrieb:


> tja auch wenn man es nicht mehr hören kann, WoW = 11 mio zahlende kunden, das ist erfolg, auch wenn es ausgeluscht ist!



Wenn du Blizzard Spiele als Vergleich nimmst, dann:

- Gab es NIE ein erfolgreiches MMORPG außer Lineage
- Gab es NIE ein erfolgreiches Strategiespiel
- Gab es NIE ein erfolgreiches Action RPG

Blizzard Zahlen darfst du nicht zum Vergleich nehmen, Starcraft / WC3 / Diablo haben in ihren Genres auch Zahlen erreicht, die nie wieder ein anderes Spiel erreicht hat. Trotzdem kannst du nicht sagen, dass Titan Quests, oder die C&C Reihe ein FLOP ist.

Wenn du das Blizzard Spiel WoW außen vor lässt, ist Warhammer definitiv sehr erfolgreich. Aktuell spielen zwar sicherlich nicht mehr als 600.000 Leute WAR, aber das sind beachtliche Zahlen, die kaum ein anderes MMORPG vorweisen kann.

Und wie ich bereits erwähnt habe, Blizzard Zahlen nehme ich nicht zum Vergleich, die spielen in JEDEM Genre, wo sie ein Spiel releasen, in ihrer eigenen Liga.

PS: Noch was zu WoW Zahlen.

NATÜRLICH sind es 11 Mio AKTIVE Spieler, nicht Testaccounts, viele Leute wissen einfach nicht, dass man in China für WoW keinen Cent zahlen muss, WoW und BC kann man dort kostenlos runterladen, und zahlt dann pro Stunde. 

Selbst wenn jemand nur das Spiel und Add on runterlädt, dann 1 Stunde im Monat spielt, ist es für Blizzard ein "aktiver" Spieler, also auch, wenn er nur 50Cent im Monat zahlt. Deshalb hat WoW in China ja auch 5 Mio Spieler. Wie viele davon wirklich aktiv sind, wissen wir nicht.

Aber es ist FAKT, dass man keine 11 Mio vollständig zahlenden Kunden hat, da viele Chinesen umgerechnet nur ~1-2 Euro im Monat zahlen.


----------



## pulla_man (20. Januar 2009)

Lurka schrieb:


> Wundert mich eigentlich das den Admins/Mods allein schon bei "DerPreuße18" nix auffällt. Langsam komm ich mir in WAR auch wie in einem Nazisammelbecken vor, siehe voriger Post von mir.




was bitte haben preußen mit nazis zu tun? den zusammenhang hätt ich grad gern mal erklärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alwina (20. Januar 2009)

Dodelik schrieb:


> OK es geht dabei um den Gewinn des letzten Quartals und nicht um den Jahresgewinn.
> Da hab ich mich leider verschreiben.
> 
> Aber was das mit BWL Grundlagen zu tun hat erklärst du uns bestimmt gleich, oder besser auch nicht.
> ...




Ich würde sagen durchgefallen 


"Ein Blick auf den Geschäftsbericht des ausgelaufenen Quartals offenbart einen Umsatz von mehr als 890 Millionen US-Dollar, was auf den ersten Blick einer deutlichen Steigerung gegenüber dem Quartal des Vorjahres entspricht. Allerdings musste EA im vergangenen Quartal *mit schmerzhaften Verlusten leben und bezifferte diesen auf 310 Millionen US-Dollar.*

Ich als nicht BWL Student würde sagen das dieses das entscheidende ist und man nicht Umsatz - Verlust = Gewinn rechnet .

Ich lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren


----------



## Sam28 (20. Januar 2009)

Ist doch klar das die bei der QA einsparen, sie haben doch mit den Testserver lauter kostenlose tester an Board geholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bringt auch nicht viel über den Support in EU zu reden wenn in den US Mitarbeiter entlassen werden.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (20. Januar 2009)

Nevad schrieb:


> http://war.buffed.de/news/7788/warhammer-o...t-finanzbericht


Viel zu alt --> 3.11.08 (Da war auf jeden Fall die kostenlose Spielzeit der CE aktiv und das sind 110.000 Stk.)


----------



## Draco1985 (20. Januar 2009)

Nevad schrieb:


> Ein MMORPG ist ab ca 100.000 Spielern sehr profitabel. War hat atm 900.000- 1.000.000 Abonnementen. Das reicht völlig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vor allem da es noch kurz vor dem Release Aussagen aus EAs Richtung gab, dass man mit ca. 500.000 permanenten Abonnementen sehr glücklich wäre. So gesehen wurden die Erwartungen sogar um 80 bis 100 Prozent übertroffen. Man kann WAR also ruhigen Gewissens als einen außergewöhnlichen Erfolg bezeichnen.

Wobei ich persönlich aus folgendem Grund sowieso lieber in der Situation EAs bzw. Mythics wäre, als in der von Blizzard:

WAR hat es IMO leichter, der Kundschaft zu gefallen, als der größere Konkurrent. Bei WAR war von Anfang an klar, dass es ein PvP-Spiel sein wird. Wer deswegen enttäuscht wieder abgehauen ist, der hat sich nicht richtig informiert und gehörte sowieso nicht zur Zielgruppe. Und da alle Spieler von WAR mehr oder weniger dasselbe Ziel vor Augen haben, nämlich eine rieisge Menge "Gemosche", ist es leichter für sie neuen Content zu entwickeln. WoW, das JEDEM etwas bieten will und daher von in unterschiedliche Richtung ziehenden Spielerlagern (PvE'ler vs. PvP'ler z.B.) wortwörtlich einer Zerreißprobe unterzogen wird, hat es deutlich schwerer gleichmäßig Content für alle Seiten nachzuliefern. Und, wenn ich meine bescheidene Meinung anbringen darf, in knapp 50% aller Fälle scheitert Blizz daran jämmerlich. Siehe u.a. die Arena-Gurke.


----------



## Zukurio (20. Januar 2009)

entlassen ist immer shit die  armen.....TIPP macht doch bei  Diablo 3  weiter


----------



## Miamoto (20. Januar 2009)

Lurka schrieb:


> Wundert mich eigentlich das den Admins/Mods allein schon bei "DerPreuße18" nix auffällt. Langsam komm ich mir in WAR auch wie in einem Nazisammelbecken vor, siehe voriger Post von mir.


Das schmerzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also du hast einen Spieler gesehen der Hassgesang hieß und einen der sich DerPreuße18 nennt. Das bringt dich dazu sowas von dir zu geben? Ich geb dir mal nen Tip, geh niemals auf einen Amerikanischen Shooter Server, da läuft dir des öfters mal ein "romper stomper", "ubersoldat", "mengele" und die ganze Nazi scheisse über den Weg. Jede Generalisierung in Bezug auf Menschen ist ein heißes Eisen, dass ich persönlich nicht anfassen würde.


----------



## Klos1 (20. Januar 2009)

Alith schrieb:


> das liegt alles an SecuRom
> 1.Schlechte Verkäufe durch SecuRom
> 2.Viele Raubkopien
> 3.Keine Verkäufe kein Geld
> 4.Kein Geld keine Mtarbeiter



SecuRom ist nur ein Verzeiflungsakt der Spieleindustrie. Schuld haben im Endeffekt die Raubkopierer. Im Falle von Warhammer geht das natürlich nicht, aber wenn auf Spiele wie z.b. Dead Space auf jede verkaufte Version 9 Raubkopien kommen, dann spricht das schon eine deutliche Sprache. Auf der anderen Seite könnte man jetzt natürlich wieder spekulieren und sagen: Wieviel von den Raubkopierern hätten sich das entsprechende Stück Software gekauft, wenn sie nicht die Möglichkeit einer Kopie gehabt hätten? Bestimmt auch nicht alle. Trotzdem geht da natürlich jede Menge Geld kaputt und so eine Spiel verschlingt nun mal immense Summen. Man betrachte nur mal GTAIV, welches 100 Millionen US-$ in der Entwicklung gekostet hat. Oder auch ein Crysis. Das muss im Endeffekt natürlich alles wieder reinkommen und ein Gewinn oben drauf wäre natürlich auch nicht schlecht. Die Finanzkriese tut ihr übriges.

Und jetzt vergraulen sie sich mit Kopiersperren wie SecuRom die letzten ehrlichen Kunden. Und was bringt es im Endeffekt? Garnichts. Die Spiele waren trotzdem binnen weniger Tage gecrackt. Trotzdem muss man sagen, wenn die Leute was das kopieren von Spielen angeht, daß gleiche Unrechtsbewußtsein hätten, wie beispielsweise beim Ladendiebstahl, dann gäbe es heute kein SecuRom. Kaum jemand geht in den nächsten Laden und räumt den aus, aber beim saugen von Spielen denkt sich fast kein Schwein was.

Ich will jetzt nicht den Moralapostel spielen, aber bevor man Dinge wie SecuRom anprangert, sollte man bedenken, was diese Maßnahme herbeigeführt hat.

An forderster Front als Grund für schlechten Umsatz in der Spieleindustrie stehen Raubkopierer. Ist einfach so.


----------



## joekay (20. Januar 2009)

Vermutlich gibts irgendwann nur mehr Spiele mit Abo. Kopierschutz etc. macht alles nur schlimmer und für gute Spiele müssen die Entwickler auch was dran verdienen können.


----------



## Draco1985 (20. Januar 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt nicht den Moralapostel spielen, aber bevor man Dinge wie SecuRom anprangert, sollte man bedenken, was diese Maßnahme herbeigeführt hat.
> 
> An forderster Front als Grund für schlechten Umsatz in der Spieleindustrie stehen Raubkopierer. Ist einfach so.



Ahja... Und das Absinken der durchschnittlichen Spieldauer, extreme Bugdichte, mangelnder Support seitens des Herstellers, mangelhafte Protierung von Konsolenspielen usw. haben damit ja überhaupt nichts zu tun, oder wie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sags mal so: Ich hab mich selbst schon mehrfach geärgert, Geld für ein Spiel rausgeschmissen zu haben das eh nur ein paar Stunden lang ist (CoD4 z.B. - und nein, ich spiele kein MP bei Egoshootern). Und ich kann jeden verstehen, der nicht einsieht, für Dreck Geld zu bezahlen.

Auf der anderen Seite: "Schuld" an den immer schärferen Kopierschutzmaßnahmen sind übrigens nicht nur Raubkopierer, sondern auch E-Bay und Co. Die Publisher sehen es nicht ein, warum sie sich ein potenziell mehr verkauftes Spiel durch die Lappen gehen lassen sollten und wollen dadurch auch verhindern, dass man seine Spiele mit Preisnachlass weiterverkauft nachdem man sie durchgespielt hat.


----------



## trippleass gnom (20. Januar 2009)

Diese schwerwiegenden Schritte habe ich bereits letztes Jahr im Oktober kommen sehen, da EA-Myth von den geringen "zahlenden Abbos" ihren hohen Standard nicht halten kann.
Da wurde ich noch beschimpft und selbst der "Sterntaler" hat dementiert, dass sie große Probleme haben. Er weiss es doch besser und ihm musste damals doch klar gewesen sein, dass man ein unfertiges Spiel nicht in so einen hart umkämpften Markt werfen kann. Nun gehen sie den Bach herunter GOA und Myth - Hand in Hand. 

Das schnelle Geld für Bier, Massage und Rubbel-Tattos. 

Sie wollten den schnellen Euro/Dollar und den haben sie auch bekommen, aber nun zeigt sich doch, dass sie nicht an den langfristigen Erfolg mehr glauben. WAR sollte der Wow-Herausforderer werden und hat es nicht mal ansatzweise geschafft, Wow in irgendeiner Kategorie zu schlagen. Das ist aber gar nicht so schlimm, da sie ja ein etwas anderes Konzept haben. 

Dennoch muss man dann auch Qualität abliefern und nicht nur schnelle Kasse machen. WAR hätte noch mindestens 1/2 Jahr bis zum Release nötig gehabt. 
WAR wird dieses jahr bestimmt noch Leben, aber EA wird WAR nur aus einem Grund nicht schließen: Prestige und eine derbe Niederlage können sie sich nicht leisten. 

Ob sie die hohen Investitionen wieder reinbekommen ist aber sehr fraglich. Ich denke mal, dass die EA Führung im Moment, sehr zerfressen von ihren eigenen Entscheidungen, um eine klare stimmige Linie kämpft und überlegt, wo sie noch schnell abkassieren und wo sie noch schnell einsparen können.
Da siehts wohl nicht gut aus für WAR, da sicherlich noch mächtig Potential zum einsparen vorhanden ist. Ich sags euch, das ist bestimmt erst der Anfang.

WAR wird dieses Jahr mächtige Konkurenz bekommen und was dann?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (20. Januar 2009)

Sry hab bisher nur die ersten 2 Seiten gelesen aber komm ausm Lachen nimmer raus.

Da wird was von Erfolg geredet und schon kommen die WoW Fanboys aus ihren Löchern gekrochen und sagen ihren Standardsatz "WoW 11 Millionen, das ist Erfolg, alles was weniger hat isn Misserfolg".... Schon klar....weil Opel 2007 nur 15 Mrd. Umsatz hatte im Vergleich zu VW, die über 100 Mrd. Umsatz hatten, ist Opel natürlich nicht erfolgreich. Entscheidend für den Erfolg ist einzig und allein das prozentuale Verhältnis von Investitionen zu Gewinnen. Wenn ich 1€ investiere und 10€ rausbekomme hab ich nen Gewinn von 1000% und sowas ist nen ziemlicher Erfolg.
Nein man braucht keine 11 Mio Spieler um Erfolgreich zu sein und was interessiert euch das überhaupt ? Ob nen Spiel erfolgreich ist, ist doch nur für den Publisher oder Entwickler interessant. Spiel ihr nur Spiele, die mindestens 5 Mio Spieler haben ? Gruppenzwang? Bedeutet es, wenn ein Spiel "nur" 100.000 Spieler hat, das es schlecht ist ? Geschmäcker sind verschieden also spielt ihr euer WoW weiter und wir spielen unser WAR weiter.
WAR ist erfolgreich und WAR ist für mich ein sehr viel besseres Spiel als WoW. Habt ihr gehört ? FÜR MICH IST WAR BESSER ALS WOW!! Das heisst noch lange nicht, dass das für jeden zutreffen muss.

Dann wird geredet, der MMO Markt hätte etwa 15 Mio potenzielle Spieler. Jau, träumt weiter. Sicher würde das jedem WoW Fanboy wohl feuchte Träume bescheren bei dem Gedanken daran das über 70% aller MMO Spieler WoW spielen aber die Zahl der Spieler, die MMO´s spielen liegt wohl eher so bei über 100 Mio. Allein Lineage 2 hat eigenen Angaben zufolge 17 Mio Spieler, davon die meisten im asiatischen Raum. Also wenn ihr schon mit Zahlen um euch werft dann beweist sie wenigstens....

So genug Offtopic und mit WoW Fanboys kann man eh net diskutieren. Die haben sicher eh schon freudig auf solch eine Meldung gewartet.

Ich bezweifel, das WAR stark davon betroffen ist und auch wird WAR wohl kaum für die negativen Zahlen verantwortlich sein wie sich hier so mancher wünscht. Mythic hat noch einige andere Spiele und dazu gehört z.b. auch Daoc, welches ja immer mehr Spieler verliert. Ich versteh sowieso nicht, wie alle Leute diese Meldung nun schwarzreden. Wartet doch erstmal ab ob sich sowas spürbar auswirkt. Ich denke nämlich man wird davon gar nix mitbekommen


----------



## Terratec (20. Januar 2009)

trippleass gnom(e) glaubst du wirklich an das was du schreibst?


----------



## HGVermillion (20. Januar 2009)

Natürlich tut er das, niemand der einfach nur flamen will schreibt so lange so detailierte Texte. Das macht es ja gerade so witzig.


----------



## DeeeRoy (20. Januar 2009)

Ich hab den Negativ Gnom schon fast vermisst. Urlaub gehabt?

Erstaunlich finde ich immer wieder, daß er es schafft ein "WAR ist scheisse" Satz in einen ganzen Textblock aushusten kann...

Hast trotzdem nicht mein Respekt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amkhar (21. Januar 2009)

paxa schrieb:


> lol jetzt mal erlich wenn wow 1000 server weltweit hat dann wären das 11000 spieler (acc) pro server wo zum geier sollen die sein ?
> wenn du mal mit 100 mann nach sw gehst und 100 mann verteidigen dann bricht der server zusammen
> 
> ist doch alles nur ein totaler scheiss die haben vieleicht 11 mio acc (incl. 1 addon)  verkauft aber das wars dann auch schon
> ...


Wie heisst nochmal die Krankheit die zu solchen Gehirnverbiegungen führt?


----------



## Pente (21. Januar 2009)

Hmmm irgendwie dachte ich im ersten Moment ich bin im WoW Bereich gelandet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Ursprungsthema hat sich einmal mit der Entlassung von Angestellten bei Mythic Entertainment befasst. Nun sind wir bei den Verkaufszahlen von WoW und dem neuen AddOn?

Bitte zurück zum Thema und das ganze in angemessenem freundlichem Umgangston. Vielen Dank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (21. Januar 2009)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Ahja... Und das Absinken der durchschnittlichen Spieldauer, extreme Bugdichte, mangelnder Support seitens des Herstellers, mangelhafte Protierung von Konsolenspielen usw. haben damit ja überhaupt nichts zu tun, oder wie?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Programmier mal eine Anwendung, die ähnliches auf den Bildschirm zaubert und nur eine Minute geht und wir unterhalten uns weiter. Dann kannst du ungefähr mal erahnen, was ein Spiel wie Cod5 an Arbeit macht, auch wenn es nur 8 Stunden geht. Ob das nun 45 Euro wert ist, darüber mag jeder für sich entscheiden. Und wenn es einem das nicht wert ist, dann muss man es auch nicht kaufen. Die meisten wollen es aber dann doch haben und saugen es einfach. Und viele von den Leuten besitzen sogar dann noch die Frechheit, sich über verschiedene Dinge zu beklagen. So sieht es nun mal aus. Wenn einem das Spiel nicht soviel wert ist, dann kann man auch einfach warten, bis sie älter sind und für 10 Euro im Saturn erworben werden können. Macht aber auch kein Schwein, weil warten will man ja nicht.

Ich möchte hier die Spieleindustrie nicht in Schutz nehmen, es stimmt schon, daß viel Müll rauskommt. Dafür gibt es aber auch Zeitschriften, mittels denen man sich ein Bild machen kann. Und auch im Falle von Cod4 wurde damals eindeutig geschrieben, daß es kurz ist. Wenn du es dann kaufst, selber schuld.

Auf der anderen Seite gibt es aber auch viele Spiele, die ihr Geld wert sind und die kauft sich trotzdem kein Schwein. Und was du oben anprangerst, daß sind immer noch Ausnahmen. Dafür gibt es wie gesagt Zeitschriften, um solchen Produkten aus dem Weg zu gehen. Und desweiteren sollte man auch nicht vergessen, daß gerade durch Raubkopien das Budget immer enger wird. Das heißt, weniger Spielzeit, mehr Bugs und weniger Support.

Ich bleibe bei meiner Aussage, nicht alles, aber doch vieles, hat sich der User selbst zuzuschreiben.


----------



## Sam28 (21. Januar 2009)

Der Preisverfall bei Spielen geht heutzutage sehr schnell. Daher ist man besser beraten wenn man etwas wartet mit dem Kaufen.
Am Release werden dann solche Spiele gekauft, die einem wirklich was bedeuten.
Wir haben eine Wirtschaftskriese, jeder spart, da muss auch EA sparen.
Und was intern bei Mythic los ist wissen wir auch nicht, aber zu hören das an die 400 Mitarbeiter an War arbeiten ist doch sehr beruhigend.


----------



## Nhazirluna (21. Januar 2009)

ich weis  nicht warum  einige  sich da  reinsteigern ; Entlassungen  gibts  immer  und  überall  in jeder Branche........ 
(z.B.Die  Stadtwerke in meinem  Wohnort hat auch  Leute  entlassen, muss ich nun  zittern das ich keinen Strom mehr geliefert  bekomme? Wohl  kaum;-)

EA ist nicht  nur für  WAR die  "Dachfirma"...................

Und  an  alle  die  laut schreien  WAR  ist  ein Flopp da nur ca . 900 000 - 1 000 000 Accs ...... 
WoW  ist aber viel  besser  etc  da angeblich  11 000 000 Accs ........

Fragt  euch selbst; 
-wie viele Zahlende  Spieler  hatte WOW 3 Monate  nach  Release ? sicherlich  keine  11 Mio.;-)
- wie viele  China-Farmer  Acc's  gibts  in  WoW ? 
- etc...

bedenkt  auch; 
WoW  "Grossmarkt" ist außer  USA  und  Europa  auch Asien, und  somit  in zig  Sprachen
WAR wird  bisher (meines  Wissens  nur  in  USA und  Europa vertrieben)  und  somit  nur  in Englisch, Deutsch, Französisch , Spanisch und  Italienisch

und  zu  guter  letzt; 
in WAR wurden  tausende Goldverkäuver-accounts gebannt.

Also  sollte  es nun  jedem  "Kleinhirn" nun endlich  klar sein das  WAR  unter diesen  Umständen  keine 11 Mio Spieler  haben  kann ;-)(Viele WAR-Spieler  möchten  es auch gar  nicht, )

Schaut  mal das  gute  Alte  DAoC an ; selbst  nach  über  6  Jahren , 5 kostenpflichtigen Addons,  sowie 2 großen  kostenfreie  Erweiterungen (Housing + New Frontiers), kann es  heute  noch  Spieler begeistern,  und nicht wenige  davon sind  von der ersten (Beta)stunde an dabei  ;-)
ob der  "Grosse  King WoW"  da  wohl  Mithalten kann?

Uuups auch wenns  off-Topic ist, ich musste  das einfach mal  loswerden ,    die  ewigen "WAR- ist- dem- Untergang-geweiht-Treads"  Nerven echt  :blush


----------



## Llandaro (21. Januar 2009)

die sollten einfach mal den support von NFS weg kloppen... zockt doch eh keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zumindest das UC was neu raus kam...

naja wie ich immer gesagt habe... Mythic hätte sich nicht an EA verkaufen sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


eher an THQ dann währe auch was draus geworden...
ich frag mich ob THQ jetzt noch das WH40K produziert und wie es wohl einschlagen wird...
gut ich selbst schätze mal es wird besser laufen als WAR jetzt läuft... was schon massig pluspunkte einbringt...

hätte EA noch 2 Monate mit dem Relaes oder etwas länger(weil ja angeblich WOTLK raus kam "mussten" sie es ja vorzeitig raushauen... was ich net glaube...den die leute die kein bock mehr auf WoW haben die würden auch das addon holen... sondern auf WAR warten und es direkt zocken)
gewartet dann würden net soviele leute von WAR abspringen bzw währen nicht abgesprungen... bei uns in der gilde wirds auch langsam weniger weil die leute genervt sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gut mich nervts auch aber ich weis das Mythic das eigendlich hinbekommen sollte.. bin mal gespannt wie lang es nun doch noch dauert bis die server stabiel laufen bzw Ruckelfrei... hab seit dem letzten Patch wieder massig ruckler drinne...


----------



## DeeeRoy (21. Januar 2009)

Fyralon schrieb:


> Welchen Erfolg?
> 
> 
> Manchmal denke ich manche Leute quasseln sich alles schön...oder?
> ...



Das kommt nicht von mir, sonder von EA...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du Rührstäbchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noitan (21. Januar 2009)

Zitat "WAR unter diesen Umständen keine 11 Mio Spieler haben kann ;-)(Viele WAR-Spieler möchten es auch gar nicht,"

Die WAR spieler vielleicht nicht, aber die zig Millionen Knete die das Spiel gekostet hat müssen wieder reinkommen und WAR wird die nicht einspielen, wenn es nicht von vielen Leuten gespielt wird.

Es wird sich zeigen ob es reicht, allerdings zuuerst Quälitätssicherung abzubauen ist ...hmm..seltsam.

Ich denke allerdings nicht das viele Millionen accounts bei wow Goldseller sind.
Ich war als erwachsener Spieler in den letzten 20 Jahren (also in meinem Alter von 30 bis 50 ) relativ alleine in meiner Altersklasse. Durch mein Beruf/umfeld kenne ich viele Leute, aber Spieler in meinem Alter, das wurden jedes Jahr weniger. Bis WOW kam.
Jetzt spielt jeder und sein Bruder. Viele Leute erzählen das ihre Eltern es spielen, in diesem Falle Eltern = Rentner.

Das macht den Erfolg von WOW aus, das es ein sehr breites Spektrum an Leuten anspricht, von denen viele PC spiele früher nie angefasst hätten. Und das ist auch der langfristige Geldbringer für WOW. Diese Leute leveln nicht hastig hoch, die spielen z.b JEDE Quest. also werden auch Gebiete gespielt die nur graue Quests haben. Wenn eine Figur zu hochstufig = stressig wird, fängt man eine andere Klasse an. 

Ich bin das perfekte Beispiel eines lebenslangen WOW-spielers, ich habe viel zu wenig Freizeit, ich komme auf max 1 Stunde pro Tag, auch am Wochenende. Davon stecke ich dann die Hälfte in wow, ich spiele seit Tag 1 und ich habe bis heute die Scherbenwelt nicht betreten. Wozu auch ? Ich habe riesige Teile von WOW noch nicht gesehen.
Meine Chars sind zwischen 20 und 40 und maximal im Schlingendorntal gewesen.

Mein Sohn hat sich hochgelevelt, dann viel RP gemacht und verliert nun den Spass, weil er keine funktionierende RP gilde mehr findet und er nicht in einer Raidgilde sein will.

Ich werde dagegen meinen Account noch in 20 Jahren haben wenn ich in Rente bin und dann hoffentlich etwas mehr Zeit zum spielen habe.

WAR wird es mit der Entlassung von Qualitätssicherungsleuten dann aber wohl nicht mehr geben.


----------



## Lari (21. Januar 2009)

Wie wäre es, wenn mal jemand andere große Spielefirmen wie EA genauer betrachtet, und wie es bei denen aussieht? Rein interessehalber.
Blizzard kann man da getrost außen vorlassen, die haben eben die Sonderstellung mit WoW.
Ich denke, dass es bei den anderen großen Firmen nicht anders aussieht, aber EA ist gerne das Opfer für alle Frustrierten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astravall (21. Januar 2009)

Noitan schrieb:


> Zitat "WAR unter diesen Umständen keine 11 Mio Spieler haben kann ;-)(Viele WAR-Spieler möchten es auch gar nicht,"
> 
> Die WAR spieler vielleicht nicht, aber die zig Millionen Knete die das Spiel gekostet hat müssen wieder reinkommen und WAR wird die nicht einspielen, wenn es nicht von vielen Leuten gespielt wird.
> 
> ...



DAoC Hatte nie mehr als ein paar Tausend Spieler ... wenn es 50.000 - 100.000 waren dann sind das schon viel und trotzdem war es kommerziell wohl sehr erfolgreich.

Ich frage mich immer wie die Leute auf die bescheuerte Idee kommen man müsse > 10 Mio Spieler haben damit ein Titel ein Erfolg wird. 100.000 Spieler sind schon 1,2 Mio Abbo einnahmen pro Monat bei 12 € Abbogebühr ... bei 500.000 sind es schon 6 Mio ... letzte Offizielle Zahl war was knapp unter einer Million Spieler ... die Entwicklungskosten sind innerhalb weniger Monate locker wieder drin (Ich weiss nicht was die Entwicklung von WAR gekostet hat). 

Man muss sich das mal Vorstellen wie viel Geld 11 Mio Spieler Bizzard in den Hals werfen. Den Spielern ist es das wert, sie haben Spaß also warum nicht, aber deshalb allen MMORPGs den Erfolg absprechen weil sie keine 11 Mio spieler haben ist lächerlich.

Die meisten Spielen doch WoW aus Gewohnheit ... man hat so viel Zeit (UND Geld) in seinen Charakter investiert, das wirft man nicht so einfach über Nacht weg. War bei mir mit DAoC nicht anders. Da hab ich auch nix dagegen ... aber nur weil es viele spielen muss es nicht DAS beste MMORPG sein auf der Welt.

Hätte WoW nicht den riesen Markennamen WarCraft, wäre es vielleicht gar nie so erfolgreich geworden bei den ganzen Problem am Anfang ... aber da sah jeder drüber weg ... gebt ihnen Zeit die bekommen das schon hin .... heutzutage muss ein MMORPG 110% perfekt auf dem Markt kommen sonst wird es verrissen, weil es nicht den Umfang und die Stabilität eines 4 Jahre alten MMORPGs erreicht. Aber was die Stabilität angeht ... da hat auch WoW momentan seine Problemchen, weil wohl das neue Addon auch die WoW Server in die knie zwingt mit lag-Problemen.

Manchmal kann ich echt nur den Kopf schütteln.

MfG Michael


----------



## Topsecret (21. Januar 2009)

"Nun ging WAR online, der Markt hat so etwa 15 Mio potentielle MMO-Spieler, davon viele Millionen die von ihrem derzeitigen WoW gelangweilt und wechselbereit sind. Und WAR erreicht nur wenige hundert Tausend Spieler - das ist ein Misserfolg wie er im Buche steht."


Mag ja sein dass viele Millionen wechselbereit sind, aber sie sind nicht umstellungsbereit.
Viele kommen mit dem RVR System nicht klar, weil sie nur WoW und die Questereien kennen.
Ich komme aus DAoC, und habe auch WoW gespielt , nur für mich war WoW bloß ein Lückenfüller bis WAR fertig war.
Ist genauso wie mit Microsoft und Linux, es gibt Milliarden Microsoftnutzer die gerne zu Linux wechseln würden, aber keiner will sich umgewöhnen.
Der Mensch ist halt ein Gewohnheitstier.


So long


----------



## Stancer (21. Januar 2009)

Mal davon abgesehen, das der Markt eher aus über 100 Millionen MMO Spielern besteht aber stimmt schon. Ich kenn einige die WoW Spielen und sie sagen alle WoW sei ausgelutscht und immer das gleiche und sie wollen auch wechseln nur :

Sind sie alle nicht bereit neue Spielsysteme zu apzeptieren. Sie erwarten von einem neuem MMO, welches sie interessiert ein WoW². Es muss alles genau so wie in WoW sein aber trotzdem alles anders.... ja genau sowas muss ich mir anhören.

Dann wird behauptet WoW sei so unglaublich komplex und erzählt man den Leuten dann mal von EVE oder UO werden die Spielprinzipe als lächerlich abgehandelt und das sie schlecht seien, denn diese Spiele haben ja nur wenig Spieler...

WoW machte das MMO Genre richtig bekannt das stimm aber ich finde es wart trotzdem das schlimmste was dem Genre passieren konnte, denn so kamen jede Menge Spieler ins Genre, die man dort nicht haben will, weil sie sozial völlig unkompetent sind. Wie sonst kommt es dann, das in Open PvP Spielen Pre-WoW keine Anarchie herrschte und die meisten Spieler friedlich nebeneinander spielten und noch sowas wie ehre besaßen und seit WoW in Open PvP spielen als erstes gefragt wird wo man am besten Ganken kann.


PS : Hier wirds immer mehr Offtopic btw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noitan (21. Januar 2009)

Mag sein das wir offtopic sind, aber es immerhin spannend.

Ich sag mal so :    PVP, RVR was ist das denn ?

Ich soll gegen andere Spieler kämpfen ? Das habe ich doch im Alltag dauernd.

Ich denke das WOW grundlegend ein Spiel ist für Leute die mit PVP/RVR gar nichts anfangen können.
Es werden viele Spieler von WOW wegwechseln weil sie das hier nur auf wenigen Servern geboten bekommen und PVP einfach nicht wichtig ist um WOW zu spielen.

Viele der älteren Spieler werden WAR niemals ausprobieren eben weil RVR hier eine Grundlage ist.
Ich habe niemals gegen einen anderen Spieler gekämpft in den ganzen Jahren WOW, weil es mich nicht interessiert.
Ich will questen und rollenspiel machen.

WOW und WAR sind zwei GRUNDLEGEND verschiedene Spiele, die haben fast keinen Deckungsbereich. Ja ich weiss es gibt Leute die beides spielen, aber ich glaube die Mehrheit der WOW spieler machen kein PVP und die werden mit WAR auch nie etwas anfangen können. WAR ist für Jugendliche und Junggebliebene, WOW ist für Weich-spieler, die niemals ein Duell machen werden.


----------



## Lari (21. Januar 2009)

Noitan schrieb:


> WOW und WAR sind zwei GRUNDLEGEND verschiedene Spiele, die haben fast keinen Deckungsbereich. Ja ich weiss es gibt Leute die beides spielen, aber ich glaube die Mehrheit der WOW spieler machen kein PVP und die werden mit WAR auch nie etwas anfangen können. WAR ist für Jugendliche und Junggebliebene, WOW ist für Weich-spieler, die niemals ein Duell machen werden.


Man mag es kaum glauben, aber es gibt doch tatsächlich Spieler, denen auch das WoW-PvP mit seinen Eigenarten Spaß macht. Mehrere Tausend Arena-Teams zeigen dies allein auf den deutschen Realms. Dann noch die Battlegrounds und jetzt Tausendwinter, was auch richtig Spaß macht und wo jedes mal Dutzende Spieler auf beiden Seiten erscheinen. Aber natürlich gibt es weniger PvP Spieler als PvE Spieler, WoW ist nunmal ein PvE-Spiel.
Und jetzt kommt ihr mit der Aussage: Alle sind von WoW gelangweilt, keinem machts Spaß? Pure Faulheit, sich an neue System und Konzepte zu gewöhnen?
Ich stelle dem entgegen, dass die PvE-Spieler von Prinzip auf schonmal keine Lust auf RvR haben. Das PvE in WAR sprech ich mal nicht an, das, was ich bisher gesehen habe, steht in keiner Relation zu WoW, das macht es einfach besser.
Und die, die PvP in WoW spielen, tun dies, weil sie Spaß an dem System haben, sei es Arena oder Battlegrounds oder das neue open PvP. Die wenigen, die spielen, obwohl es ihnen keinen Spaß macht (welch Logik) wechseln bestimmt, oder schauen sich WAR mal an.

Und "Weich-Spieler"... In WAR ist es genau wie in WoW: Versteht man seine Klasse nicht, dann hat man im PvP wie im PvE schon verloren.
Versteht man sie, aber die Gruppe nicht, dann hat man schon wieder verloren. In beiden Spielen gibt es Herausforderungen, die es zu meistern gilt.
Das höchste, was man in WAR erreichen kann, ist der Kampf gegen den König. Auch "nur" ein 24 Mann Raid gegen ein Script. Also sind die richtigen Spieler am Ende doch nur Weichspieler, weil sie alle auf ein Ziel, den gegnerischen König hinarbeiten? Ich glaube nicht...


----------



## joekay (21. Januar 2009)

Das ganz gut funktionierende Stein-Schere-Papier-Prinzip von WAR ist wohl auch ein großer Blocker für WoW-Spieler und dieses Prinzip erfordert wahrscheinlich die größte Umstellung.

In WoW war man es gewohnt, dass man selbst gegen Hassklassen noch eine gewisse Chance hatte, was in WAR halt nicht der Fall ist. Wenn ein WoW-Jäger einen Squigtreiba beginnt und nach der 1on1-Begegnung mit einem Tank so gut wie chancenlos im Dreck liegt, kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass er gefrustet quittet. Das gleiche gilt wohl für ehemalige Schurkenspieler, die in WoW so gut wie alles besiegen können und halt auch mal verduften können wenn sie mist gebaut haben. In WAR gibts halt kein vanish. Entweder du siegst oder du gehst unter.

Stein-Schere-Papier ist meiner Meinung nach das beste Prinzip für Gruppenspiele aber leider nicht mainstreamfähig.


----------



## Pente (21. Januar 2009)

Es ist so mühsam in jedem Thread ab spätestend Seite 3 zum gefühlt hunderttausendstem Mal die selbe "WoW vs WAR" Diskussion zu lesen. Es ist immer und immer wieder das Gleiche. WoW ist nicht WAR und WAR ist nicht WoW. Das sind zwei unterschiedliche Spiele von zwei unterschiedlichen Entwicklungsstudios und für beide Spiele haben wir hier entsprechende Forenbereiche. Ihr müsst echt nicht jedes Thema, egal worum es geht, immer und immer wieder zu dem alten Vergleich führen.

Da wir nun auf Seite 6 sind und seit über 3 Seiten eigentlich nur alt bekannte Vergleiche aufgewärmt werden mach ich hier mal zu.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei Fragen bzgl der Schließung könnt ihr mich gerne per PM kontaktieren.


----------

